# 20 zoll mit 1600x900 Pixeln ne gute Idee?



## Das Tentakel (18. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,

bin gerade am aufrüsten, Rest der Hardware steht soweit fest, dachte ich frag sicherheitshalber nochmal hier nach Meinungen zu folgendem Gerät:

ASUS MS208N Test und Preisvergleich

Macht das Teil zum zocken Sinn? Ich habe gerade nen 15 zoll TFT also von daher wird es schon ein substantielles Upgrade in Sachen Bilddiagonale.
Ich denk halt damit halte ich meinen neuen Rechner am längsten leistungsfähig in Sachen 3d-SPiele. Bei den neuen Games ächzen ja selbst die neusten Grafikkarten wenn man sie nativer Auflösung auf nem HD-Screen zockt.

Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen so nem Teil und nem 22er mit 1680x1050 und denke daß die Wahl des MOnitors drüber entscheidet, wann (in 6 Monaten oder 1 oder 1,5 Jahren) ich die Grafikquali runterziehen muß. Weil ich bislang so nen krepel-15Zoll-Screen hatte, ist wie gesagt selbst der 20er ein Upgrade. 

Was würdet Ihr machen? Knapp 150 für den Asus hinlegen oder fürs selbe Geld nen 22er in 1680x1050?


----------



## NCphalon (18. Juni 2010)

Der sieht aus als wär er was ergonomische Einstellungen angeht ziemlich begrenzt... Die Auflösung is halt auch ungewohnt, so wie mein 1440x900 nur halt auf 16:9 gestreckt^^ 

Also wenn ich du wär würd ich eher was Richtung 1680x1050 oder 1080p holn, da haste dann auch deutlich mehr Platz.


----------



## Das Tentakel (18. Juni 2010)

und wie ist das mit 4:3 versus Breitbild? Ist ds Geschmackssache oder gibt es aktuelle Spiele die gar nicht breitbildkompatibel sind und bei denen ich dann schwarze Balken an der Seite habe (beknackte Frage vllt)


----------



## Papzt (18. Juni 2010)

neuere spiele unterstützden alle 16:9 bilverhältnis. und bei allen die dies nicht tun wird das bild gestreckt. aber man sieht das nicht wirkich


----------



## NCphalon (18. Juni 2010)

Schon eher andersrum... PCGH hat sowas ma getestet, bei irgendeinem neuen Spiel sah das Bild mit 4:3 Monitor gestaucht aus.

Aber eigentlich unterstützen alle aktuellen (und auch ältere) Spiele 16:10 und 16:9.


----------



## MasterMystery (18. Juni 2010)

Der Bildschirm hat keine 1680x1050 Auflösung, sonder eine 1600x900, was sehr ungewöhnlich ist.
Wenn du ne gute Graka hast würd ich einen mit 1920x1080 nehmen (die größe ist nicht alles).
Samsung SyncMaster P2370 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
LG W2261VP 54,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Kosten ungefähr gleich viel!
PS: Schreib noch was du für ne Graka hast!!


----------



## Das Tentakel (19. Juni 2010)

Ganz interessant zu dem Thema auch folgende excel zur Pixelabstandsberechnung: http://home.arcor.de/3des/Pixelabstand.xls

Ich wollte mir schon ne ordentliche GraKa holen (Geforce 470) aber ich will auch daß die lange hält! Darum die Idee, nen Screen mit niedriger Auflösung zu wählen. Zudem hab ich ja noch meinen alten Monitor und zB für Musikmacherei usw kann ich den ja parallel laufen lassen und habe dadurch schon genug Platz.

Ich denk halt wenn ich jetzt 1680x1050 nehme fangen in einem Jahr die Performanceprobleme mit der GraKa an. Und das will ich vermeiden.

Ginge ich denn mit der exotischen Auflösung irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsrisiken ein? Sollte doch eigentlich ne reine Treiberfrage sein oder?


----------



## Jan565 (19. Juni 2010)

Bei der Auflösung brauch man sich heute keine Sorgen mehr machen. Eigentlich unterstützen heute alle Spiele jede Auflösung. Schließlich gibt es ATi Eyvinity und da hat man dann auch mal eben 5760x1080 oder 5040x1050 je nach dem was für einen Monitor man hat. Bei den Spielen wird das Bild auch nicht gestreckt, sondern erweitert. Daher denke ich nicht, dass 1600x900 zu einem Problem werden würde.


----------

